# Ranger 33 VS Yankee 30 for ocean cruising



## Ocean Cruising (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello,
I have a question about which boat most of you would prefer for ocean cruising.
I've been living on my 1972 Yankee 30 for several months and I'm preparing it for crossing some oceans in about 15 months from now.
I've also just been offered a 1976 Ranger 33 for a hard to pass price.

Here's what I like about each:
My Yankee 30 has a strong keel stepped mast and a big fat skeg rudder. It's sleek and sails quite well, but it's not exactly roomy.
The Ranger 33 is bigger and has more room inside than the Yankee 30 but it has a spade rudder and a deck stepped mast, so I feel like the Yankee is a little bit sturdier?? From what I've read, the Ranger would handle quite well and is kind of fast.

I am very willing to sacrifice room and comfort for structural integrity. I've read that there's nothing wrong with a spade rudder or a deck stepped mast as long as its well built and properly maintained.
Both boats are in similar condition for their age.

So what do you guys think? Which would you prefer when in the middle of the Atlantic?

Thank you for any input.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

If I were really really going to be going off shore I would choose the Yankee, but I also really like that boat and would likely take it over the Ranger 33. The Yankee is a really small 30, so less room than the 3 foot difference would imply, though I don't think the Ranger is a "big" 33, but have not been on one. But unless you have serious issues with the current boat I would stick with what you have. The devil you know is always the better one. I think if you are really crossing the Atlantic I would prefer the Yankee. 

Where do you keep your Yankee? Not a lot on the east coast. I looked at one in New York, but not very closely.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Yankee, hands down. Better design, better build quality, and the boat you already know. Sure, it is smaller, but you can still make due with a lot of supplies secured on the cabin floor with tie-downs and plywood for walking over them.


----------



## SaltyMonkey (May 13, 2010)

Yankee


----------



## Ocean Cruising (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks guys. That gives me confidence in the boat I have, and that can be about as valuable as anything.

MiataPaul - I live in Kemah, Texas. It's south of Houston on Galveston Bay. The weather has been great this winter, especially considering I moved here from Missouri.


----------



## SailingTokyo (Feb 2, 2016)

I've got pretty much the same hull, S&S30. The Yankee 30, Tartan 30, Aqua 30 and other boats based off this hull design have many ocean crossings under their keels. Agree that they're small inside though! But if you're going offshore, being held in snug can be a good thing


----------

